# tournament rods for fishing



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

I have friends that are tournament casters. And I have friends that are fisherman.And I have friends that are both.I myself fish,But I do know that A good tournament rod is not a good fishing rod. Heavy blanks and small eyes are not for fishing. When it comes to casting on grass I listen to the tournament guys.They know what they are talking about. When it comes to catching fish I listen to guys like Bob at R.D T.. He knows what he is talking about. I don't think there are many guys around that catch more fish than the folks at R.D.T.......In my book they are good folks....Sorry ,I did not mean to post this as a new topic. I meant to post it as a reply......All you tournament guys please don't attack me...FF2


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Modern day tournament rods are far from heavy.  

Most UK Tournament rods make great fishing rods, it may be the high prices that put them out of reach of the average angler.  

Perhaps you need to look further a field than the home grown US rods.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Rods*

I have 2 Zziplex and 2 Purglas Both built as fishing rods. They are great. I'm talking about pure tournament Rods built for the field...


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

FF2 every tournament caster I know is a hard core fisherman too . We usually got into casting to improve our fishing , distance casting is just another tool that applied in the right circumstances will help put more fish on the beach.My immediate circle of fishing friends use our tournament rods for fishing .These are primo syncro's , primo hst , dymic hst , xtr's etc . My syncro is a good 6 and bait rod but will handle a true power cast with 8 and bait and I know of several 8 and bait tournamnets won with this rod . My hst is more of a 8-12oz rod and suited to very large fish ie 50lb+ drum , shark , cobia etc . 
Are there good or better rods available for fishing only , sure but I have never felt at a disadvantage to using these rods and would buy the other rods if they gave me some clear advantage to catching more fish . 
Not sure who's rods you are referring to as having tiny guides and being heavy but none of mine are heavy or loaded with small guides . In fact they are lighter than most of the best US fishing rods made. 
I am sure Bob and the guys are very experienced, my gripe was he knocked products he doesn't know or understand .


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*connman*

I am sure you are a good fisherman. I try to learn from anyone who knows what they are talking about....I'm thinking of getting a Synchro full tournament myself....to spike though ... not to hold all day...We can all learn from each other..Im sure that if I knew you I would defend you to...I agree Bob dosen't know jack about tournament casting,,But that dog will hunt when it comes to fishing...FF2....


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The primo full tournament is a beast of a rod much stiffer and a little heavier than my Hst . I had the oportunity to take either a primo syncro or a primo full tournament and choose the syncro . The full tournamnet takes a very powerful caster to load fully but if 8 -10 oz is your norm weight it will load a little easier , i usually don't fish with more than 6oz and use sputnik style (not at the point )and can hold in the worst of northeasters therefore I don't need the heavier weights. The biggest downside to these long stiff rods is the leverage advantage they give to fish , a shorter 10-11' is a little easier on the angler but not always capable of reaching some of the bars that hold the drum off the beach . My syncro is a decent drum rod and will bend to fight fish and cast as far as any fishing rod out there. others like the xtr and the older quattra's but I don't have enough experience with them to say they are better than my current choice .


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*rods*

I agree with what you say about the advantage for the fish hooked on a long stiff rod.I had a 1509 built at 13.2. It hurt me more than it hurt the fish...I would use the synchro to reach fish that I could not otherwise reach.I appreciate your advice..I will look at the softer tip version..thanks David Hester FF2


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

Bob Eades is a businessman first and a very good one. 
He pushes what he can sell, get easily, and make a profit.
As far as a fisherman, you live in fishing heaven, can pick your days to fish, have your pick of the freshest bait, you're supposed to catch fish.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

well i fish with my 1508 with and without the tourney butt and i love it.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*All I have to say is:*

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

A few months ago I posted comments Bob made to several of us so called distance casters about Zziplex rods not being fishing rods.[We were buying bait] We didn't take the time to argue with him. The three of us just walked out the door. Bad mouthing a product because you don't sell it is not verygood business. I use my Zziplex tournament rods for fishing while I leave several top of the line FISHING rods at home and if there is a better rod for the type of fishing I do than Zziplex I haven't seen it.
Bob S


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*since you brought it up*

I walked in there last spring with a Conoflex Phantom 45 that needed a reelseat.. the rod has a parallel butt and I asked if they could put a reelseat on for me.. said i could leave it two days if they needed me to. They told me that I could not put a reelseat on it because there was a guide on the butt section.. I explained that the butt had no taper and you could put the seat on from the bottom.. I got unbelievable profanity yelled at me with others in the store and was berated... I've been in there a lot since then... They really know there stuff and know how to treat... you like a king.... You know their motto... 

Our customers love us because we love us....

Sorry.. had to get it off my chest.

oh yeah.. the rod has a reelseat now...


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Tourny rods*

I am not familar with the rods mentioned other than the normal casting rods. I have the nomad three piece and fish with it all the time. It is light and is very sensitive. The sweet spot is around five ounces. but it will handle six....


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

What we call tournament rods are called fishing rods in the UK. Fishin Fool2, exactly which rods are a you calling casting rods?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Hey Poser Luppi...*

How about being a bit more specific.  What does the Grrrrrrrr stand for? Let's go fishing!!! pelican man.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I see lots of Zziplex's, Tica's, Breakaway's and Pimo's used for king fishing anchor rods. They look like great fishing rods and can cast well too. I don't own one of the top-o-the-line casters anymore because I sold my last one, but my new 15' Silstar suits me just fine .

Evan


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*HI GUys*

Sorry guys.I've been at work all day and couldn't respond...what we call red drum here in the U.S. they call carp in the U.K.....I don't think that there is anything left over there big enough to choke down anything bigger than a grasshopper or dough ball....last I heard some tourist caught the lock ness monster on a pin rig or something......and King fisherman I think that it is against the law to use tica and Zziplex in the same sentence.So be careful....and since I'm on a roll Hey Thumbburner are you sure you weren't standing on Croakers tail when they kicked you out???Just kidding guys...REALLY. All I'm saying is that at the point It is not the place for tournament rods,low reels and pendulam cast. When In Rome do as the Romans Do.I know you guys love your Tournament rods..And I'm not trying to make anybody mad...later FF2...I love my Zziplex too great rods. Im just jokeing around guys....doing my part to keep everyone entertained while it's too cold to fish.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*Hi Back to you Larry*

I am not going to loose controll; you all can just EMAGINE what I have to say about this whole thing. I am just being a good boy and not saying it. I would rather argue wheather or not god has a big white beard.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

"When in Rome, do as Romans do !"

Are you suggesting that we splice a 100m length of 0.28mm line some 50m back fromthe leader when casting the 175gm !!!


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Was wondering if someone can help me with this one. Being failry new to all of this stuff. Could someone please tell me the differance between Fishing Rods and Tournament Rods. Not quite sure i get the concept. I mean they both can and do cast right? But do only fishing rods catch fish ? and if so why dont tournanment rods?? enquiring minds are wondering . If tournament rods cant catch fish I am in big trouble, cause i have no way of putting back the fish they have taken. LOL Cheers Guys


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Great reply Big Dave. Sounds like you are feeling a little better.
Bob S


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

A square is always a rectangle, but a rectangle is not always a square.

In the same way, tournament rods are fishing rods but fishing rods are not always tournament rods. Could you throw 4oz 150+ yds with an 8' Wal-Mart special? Not without biceps the size of watermelons. Could you use a Breakaway to haul in a 20# or so striper? Probably.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

I once cast a broom stick 125 yds for a demo. And years ago when i was a kid reeled in a 15 lb striper with a popeel pocket fishermen. the question still stands whats the differance in rods ???


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

By the way Bob thanks for asking. I am improving slowly, the 6 days in the Hospital really -- well you know what i was going to say. As per the last time we spoke on the phone things are still very much in doubt, but I'll always remain hopful. I will talk to you soon. Best regards to you and yours Big Dave


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*Big Dave, he's one:*

I the mid sixties my friend and I would buy Zebco 202's for about 2 dollars, I think. Anyway we would fish them for Potomac river carb biggest one we ever cought was about 32 lbs. When we discovered Avon in 68, we used to take one with us for good luck. It got to the point that, we would have to stop by Zayers the day we left and buy a new one cause the last one was frozen up. We fished them stock, no modifications..LOL! Those big carb would run like drum over and over again, the tip would almost touch the butt, we used little no. ten trible hooks and wheaties and vanilla extract or strawberry dough.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*HI guys*

I would love to hear what some of the Cape Point regulars in your group have to say.....Am I all alone in my quest ??? I hold fast that a great fishing rod.....and a great casting rod are two diffrent animals....sure you can catch a fish on a tournament rod. You can catch more fish with a fishing rod.....I feel that fishing rods are a lot more like golf clubs than they are like squares. example ...the best rod for a particular situation in the surf changes...even for the same species...If it is windy you want a short light rod...at night..a very sensative rod...If the fish are in a far cut a long range rod...the list goes on and on.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

*Guess I broke the rules.....*

The first two or three casting tournaments I participated in were done with a drum fishing rod. Zipplex straight 8 heaver. Sure wish somebody would have told me you can't cast with a fishing rod.........

I have fished cape point many times and have multiple citations to show for it. Have fished beside and bought a couple of fishing rods from Bob Eakes. The man is a good fisherman and does catch many drum. He also throws 8nbait very well. I have heard rumors and talk over the years of Bob throwing 8nbait 600'....... that I will only believe when I see it. He is a buisnessman and it is his job to sell the rods he builds. If I owned the premier surf fishing tackle shop on the east coast I would push my product as well......... That said, I own a lami 1502 that Bob himself built and it is a SWEET fishing rod. Light, easy to load and a joy to stand and fish with. A zipplex dymic HST, FT, LT or several others would do the same job and cast farther..........

FF2, I know you are just yanking some chains here, but you should come on out to a sportcast event in 04. You will probably see that tourney rods do indeed make good fishing rods and you will also learn somethings that will help your cast. 

Big Dave,

Glad you are getting better.

Tommy


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*I know that FF2...*

is a chain yanker, too. But, I think that the least FF2 could do would be to answer Big Dave's question, several posts ago. I don't get your concepts either!!! I count 4 questions; How about 4 answers FF2. 
I have never seen a guy fish the point with a low reel and I have never seen a guy even try to use a pendulum on the point. I find it hard to believe that someone who knows how to throw a pendulum, would even try to do such a thing, standing among a group of people. Of course I am still learning, so please fill me in; so that I can be counted among the people in the know. pelican man.

BIG DAVE,
Was wondering if someone can help me with this one. Being failry new to all of this stuff. Could someone please tell me the differance between Fishing Rods and Tournament Rods. Not quite sure i get the concept. I mean they both can and do cast right? But do only fishing rods catch fish ? and if so why dont tournanment rods?? enquiring minds are wondering . If tournament rods cant catch fish I am in big trouble, cause i have no way of putting back the fish they have taken. LOL Cheers Guys


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Tommy*

I would love to come cast with you guys. All kidding aside I'm sure that I could learn a lot about form and such.I only have Fishing rods though.Purglas and such. I do have a straight 8 and love it. My casting is suffering right now,I have a torn rotator cuff.It is my left shoulder so I can still fish and cast o.K.I'm going to have surgery after spring break...We allways spend it at hatteras and I hope to catch some early drum.. Last couple of years O.I. has been much better in april for me.Thanks FF2


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*larry*

I am a joker but I am also a very serious fisherman.To answer your question I will say this.A casting (tournament I mean) rod has 1 and only one purpose.To cast a lead weight as far as possible. A Surf fishing rod has several. 1. to deliver the bait to the fish.(in some cases a tournament style blank is the best choice for this)2. to detect strikes. Im sorry but some rods are much better at this than others. Like a light Purglas.3 to play the fish well. By this I mean to beat the fish quickly and keep him hooked.Again some rods are much better than others at this...Any one who would argue this has not caught many big fish.If they had they would know. As far as what you have seen at the point,how often do you go to the point? There is a post on R.D T. right now about some guy slinging lead and makeing folks run for their lives. I hope I answered your question. Just because I disagree with you guys dosen't mean that I disrespect what you are saying.I think debate is a healthy thing. Don't take what I say personal But I still stand fast...someone has to be on my side.....


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

FF2 just a bit to clairify my mocking post in fun You are wrong to assume that a great casting rod is not a good fishing rod. Sorry to be blunt. 

The term so widely miss used (tournament rod) is really a misnomer. It’s by and large why a lot of anglers shy away from British rods in general. They automatically think of these high performance fishing rods as competition (tournament) only rods. Nothing is further than the truth. And I don’t really care what the guy from RDT says. He’s just plain wrong to say so. A casting tournament is just a competition. The fishing rods you choose if you wish to complete is entirely up to you, And the dozens of fishing rods to pick from to compete are too many to name. Not every fishing rod suits every caster. Great casting rods are made in all parts of the world and are used for a wide variety of surf applications. If your baits in the water and a fish swallows it, (no matter how it got out in the water) believe me, the fish really doesnt care whats used to reel him in.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Ditto!


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

*ff2 shoulder problems*

i was gonna stay out of this unwinnable thread until i noticed your shoulder problem. my left shoulder is gone(i mean that literally, part of the ball is gone) one of these days i will have the shoulder replacement. i thought my days of being able to fish at any distance were over. once i started hanging around with those distance boys a whole new way of fishing opened up. from my little brother (tommy) i learned the pendulem, from peter thain i learned to backcast, from blaine i learned to throw a modified hatteras that can cast with anyone at the point. the backcast takes all pressure off that left shoulder. i can throw it with my primo, greys, loomis or any other stick out in the garage. i will be at the wilmington (southeast), crisfield(nationals) and the hatteras (worlds) competitions this year. i will be happy to show you how to cast with no shoulder pain. BTW if there is a rod out there more tip sensitive than the greys i have not seen it.
charlie


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*I see You guys are starting to see things my way*

You guys obviously have no traitors amongst your ranks...30 to 1 O.K. you win...FF2


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

FF2
Sorry that you think that 30 to 1 is a loosing situation for you. but it really shouldnt be looked at like that. I can only hope you would view it as a learing experiance Best of Lick Big Dave


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Well guys

Didn't know that such scenerio does exist in other forums too. I had a hard time over at my side too. It's a real big headache for everyone as they got to squeeze their brain juice trying to get things justified.

Why not, give it a break. Stay cool and continue with your good fishing and casting instead of channeling your efforts here. 

I certainly enjoys this topic very much as it tells me how you guys choose your rods. I'm one big fan of Zziplex Performance Product and I believed that most of their latest developments were mostly designed for fishing and some for 50-50 fishing and tournament casting.

As for me, I acknowledged my Dymic HST as a tournament rod when I'm on the drying casting ground. Whereas, I regards it as my fishing rod when I'm doing serious big game on surf. Finally, I would tell my friends that it's a bamboo pole used by my mum for hanging laundry.(When I'm not using it)

I think it's not important for what we called it. But, use it for your intended application and name after it.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*FF2...*

Last year I was in Hatteras the weekend before and after Easter; for 4 days during the F&F tourney, came home for 3 days and then went back down for 10 days with my family. I was also down for 4 days over the New Year. I fish the point off and on while I am in Hatteras. pelican man.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

FF2,
Speaking of Purglas, I have 400-4 that I purchased in the Outer Banks. Now, this rod is capable of throwing a tournament sinker over 600 ft. I have only gotten over 500 ft. with it (I guess I need more practice). It is a light and powerful blank. I have also used this rod for surf fishing and I have tossed 8nbait with it very easily while fishing in the surf. It has good bite detection and I have never had a problem in landing a fish with it. So please tell me, do I have a very good tournament rod or a very good fishing rod? After reading your post, I would like to get your opinion.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*purglass 400.4*

I would say that it is a better fishing rod at 12.6 if you cut about 8 " off the butt....you will feel the bites a little better...it may cast better at 13.2...Purglas makes a great rod.Very light and strong.Where did you get yours at?Where did you get the 600ft thing from? I would think that rod would be able to cast over 700 ft easy with a world class caster and the 5.something oz you guys cast. What kind of weight are you talking about? 8oz?I can cast a Purglas about 120 to 130 yards with large bait(head).I have never seen a rod that plays fish better.If 600 ft is all it really is capable of it is for sure a better fishing rod than casting rod.I don't think 500 ft should be that big a deal with that rod and a hot reel.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

As I said, I am sure it can cast OVER 600 ft (700 ft falls in that range). I am not a world class caster but I am sure someone like Peter Thain could do it. I purchased my rod at TI's Bait & Tackle in Kill Devil Hills, NC (252-441-3166). The weight I am talking about is 5.5 ozs., (150 gm) tournament sinker. My fishing cast is usually less than 500 ft. By the way, the cast that was over 500 ft was with a spinning reel so with a "hot" tournament casting reel I am sure it would easily do over 700 ft. If you are looking for Purglas rods you can check out www.mudhole.com or call 407-447-7637. They have the full range of Purglas rods. In the meantime, I will continue to use my rod for tournament casting and fishing.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*400.4*

So is your purglas built as a spinning rod?I buy mine from Bob at R.D. T. . I have seen them at T.W.'S.(I guess that is where you are talking about) They build them for a little less than R.D.T.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Chaps some info on just how far the 400/4 can cast in the hand of Purglas Pete (an Angler/Caster in the UK).

Multiplier : 200gm - 686', 175gm - 714', 150gm - 750', 125gm - 753', 100gm - ' & 75gm 715'.

Fixed spool : 200gm - 701'.

I know that Pete has cast the other weights using a fixed spool though I can't find the results.

1oz = 25.8gm


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*thanks*

I thought that rod would cast over 700 ft.


----------



## BLOOD NOT (Mar 22, 2003)

I THINK YOUVE GOT THE WRONG IMPRESSION ON THIS WHOLE THING HERE. THINK ABOUT IT , WHAT CATCHES THE FISH HERE? THE ROD, OR THE FISHERMAN?


----------

